# 1st sand tank



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am new to sand and set up a new sand tank recently. I put the hiding spot in the new tank in the same place as thier old so they would be comfortable. Anyway the two dug the sand out to the point that the tank is bare where they hang out. Is this normal? I think they may be M/F since they have survived for close to a year as a pair, with no problems. Being a pain in the a$$ or possibly breeding behaviors?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's one of those things where you are going to have to watch to see which one it is. I would say if they start going to breeding colors (ie, all black) then chances are they are nest building, otherwise probably just being a pain in your butt.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on your first sand tank! As Genin stated, it sounds like you will have to wait and see if they are getting ready to breed.

I will put this in the Breeding forum, and there are several members that can help it if is breeding or what not.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Yes, Those are some signs of your piranhas breeding. They consist of blowing out sand from their mouth. Chances are they are building a nest. What size tank do you have?

If your piranhas are spawning, they will next turn pitch black and will become aggressive... But They could have blown the sand for no reason and are just being a pain in the butt like you said


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

thats the same thing i was wondering. i have 5 ps in a 65g which u guys are gunna think is overstocked but oh well. like i said i have 5 ps and since i moved from down state they are in a sand tank and i've seen a couple of them like blowing water out there mouth really fast so it moves the sand not like they are picking it up but just blowing it around. i now have a corner full of sand and the front of the tank is bare. and only one of mine is gettin dark so far. and i've watched them there are two of them doing it but other then that i have no other signs of breeding. hope u can help me too
thanks
wally


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

my large cariba use to dig liek crazy.... use to piss me off . he would make a mountain infront of my tank.... worse then a cichlid... bastard


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^








My two were 7", give or take a 1/4" a couple months ago. They are both in a 55. They get along extremely well for being a alone pair of Ps. Thats why I think they may be opposite sex. They are very skittish since the move. Thier corner is completely bare. I have a feeling they are just being defiant like thier owner, but I would love to see them breed!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

mine never dig.. so it sounds like they could be ready to breed


----------

